# Help With Lost Sept SPI Data



## NickG (5 July 2011)

Hi ... I was wondering if anyone that trades the SFE AP SPI 200 could help me with a few days of lost data for the Sept contract which I accidentally deleted. The days that I need are 16th - 17th - 20th - 21st - 22nd - 23rd, the Open - High - Low - Last. 

I normally manually input daily data into Metastock using this link http://www.asx.com.au/sfe/daily_monthly_reports.htm but it only goes back 6 days. For years Futuresource .com used to give you free back data via interactive charts but have just recently changed their site and now offers very little of what it used to.

Any help appreciated

NickG


----------



## skyQuake (5 July 2011)

Day session or combined?
Also are you talking about June?


----------



## NickG (5 July 2011)

skyQuake said:


> Day session or combined?
> Also are you talking about June?




Hi ... Only the day session, dates refer to June 16-17-20-21-22-23 of the Sept contract

Thanks .. NickG


----------



## skyQuake (5 July 2011)

NickG said:


> Hi ... Only the day session, dates refer to June 16-17-20-21-22-23 of the Sept contract
> 
> Thanks .. NickG


----------



## Chris45 (5 July 2011)

NickG said:


> I normally manually input daily data into Metastock using this link http://www.asx.com.au/sfe/daily_monthly_reports.htm but it only goes back 6 days. For years Futuresource .com used to give you free back data via interactive charts but have just recently changed their site and now offers very little of what it used to.




Open the SFE page of the data you want.
Right click in the middle of it and select "View Page Info" or "Properties".
Copy the address into a new browser window. eg:
http://www.sfe.com.au/Content/reports/EODWebMarketSummary110704SFD.htm
Alter the date to the one you want.
Bingo! 
Data goes back to 040115

Sadly the FutureSource free lunch seems to be over.
I only recently figured out how I could get a nice big high density 1920x1080 5min chart from them too.


----------



## NickG (5 July 2011)

SkyQuake ... Thanks for the data, much appreciated.

Chris45 ... What a nifty way to get back data should I need it in the future, never thought of that. I hate asking people to collect data when I go on holidays as I can't  always access the net. Been relying on FutureSource for years but as we now know the free lunch is over.


----------

